# Zeilenumbruch html



## erdmulch (12. Mai 2011)

```
Klassenarbeit = new JLabel( "<html>Klassenarbeit<p/>RobertBosch<p/><p/>Schuljahr 2009/2010</html");
```

hallo zusammen
kann mir jemand sagen warum ich einen Zeilenumbruch bekomme wenn ich in dem HTML tag 2009/2010 schreibe?
ich will dass 2009/2010 in einer Linie steht nicht so: 2009
/2010

Danke im voraus


----------



## MiDniGG (12. Mai 2011)

Weiß ich leider nicht. Aber vllt. liegt es an den p-tags die sollten erst mal geöffnet werden...

also

<p>Hallo Welt</p>

ist ein Abschnitt.
Wenn Du nur Zeilenumbrüche machen willst, nimm lieber <br/>.

p = Paragraph
br = break


----------



## erdmulch (12. Mai 2011)

hat wunderbar funktioniert

Danke!!


----------



## XHelp (12. Mai 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob es ein copy&paste Fehler ist, aber der html-Tag sollte auch richtig geschlossen werden, da fehlt noch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
>
```


----------

